# now why didnt I think of this-- ******* live well



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/ ... C01405.jpg


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

i'm not so sure your link works...photobucket says the url isn't found.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

link broken...


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It was a picture of a toilet with minnows swimming around in the bowl.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

haha i still wanted to see it!


----------

